# Called some in...



## Tek (Feb 13, 2012)

Came across this pig.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos, Tek.

:hunter:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats and looks like some nice spots on that cat !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Beautiful ! Congrats!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice cat, congrats !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Big and beautiful feline, was that 2 pictures of the same one, or did you drop 2. It looked like 2 separate cats to me, and that first one didn't look dead.


----------



## Tek (Feb 13, 2012)

Two different cats. First one was when I walked up on it after the shot and then had to wait for my buddy to dispatch it.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Pretty spots.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

Those are some nice spots! Well done


----------

